# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Curculio elephas o gorgojo de las encinas.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros esta vez presento Curculio elephas o gorgojo de las encinas, son unos pequeños escarabajos bastante fácil de identificar por su larga tropa que utiliza como taladro, son las típicas bellotas con un agujero que cuando las abres encuentra una larva blanca que todos hemos podido ver.









Estos Curculios pueden hacer un gran daño en la producción de bellotas para los cerdos de nuestra sierra.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

